# Foundation University Medical College (FUMC) 3rd Merit List Is Out!!!!



## inamorato (Nov 8, 2012)

3rd merit list is out... medstudentz does not allow to put on the link anymore, so check foundation university's site... 

and yeah one question, y haven't they shown any reserved candidates in their list this time?? any idea people..... :-( :-( :-s


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

They must've had enough students now. No more reservatoins. Slots full :/


----------



## inamorato (Nov 8, 2012)

well thats not possible..... reserved are always there.... coz there is always a possibility for a candidate to leave the seat...... last year even in the last list reserved candidates were shown..... anyways, im depressed as hell....  ........ any idea what is the closing merit in this list?


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

inamorato said:


> 3rd merit list is out... medstudentz does not allow to put on the link anymore, so check foundation university's site...
> 
> and yeah one question, y haven't they shown any reserved candidates in their list this time?? any idea people..... :-( :-( :-s


dont worry...wait for the 4th list, last year there were 7 lists!

- - - Updated - - -



inamorato said:


> well thats not possible..... reserved are always there.... coz there is always a possibility for a candidate to leave the seat...... last year even in the last list reserved candidates were shown..... anyways, im depressed as hell....  ........ any idea what is the closing merit in this list?


make a call to the admission office for accurate figures..


----------



## inamorato (Nov 8, 2012)

hmmm ok... i will ask them.... and yeah one more thing, there were more than 7 lists.... i have seen 10 lists of last year... :woot:.... but still im in tension coz they didnt show any reserved candidates this time...


----------



## Sana Masud (Oct 14, 2012)

May be they didnt publish reserved candidates list because FUMC opened their admissions again, last date was 16th nov for the submission of forms, so they ll act according to the new merit of the students


----------



## inamorato (Nov 8, 2012)

Sana Masud said:


> May be they didnt publish reserved candidates list because FUMC opened their admissions again, last date was 16th nov for the submission of forms, so they ll act according to the new merit of the students


hmmm that makes sense...... thanku, that calmed me down a bit... 

- - - Updated - - -

hey one question, anybody knows whats the closing merit of the 3rd list????? :?


----------

